# how to prune amazon sword?



## piggy82 (Oct 25, 2015)

The first image was taken on November 17th, when I bought this amazon sword online. The second image was taken today. A few leaves of it have already reached the surface :frown2: Thanks to EI dosing and strong led lighting.

If they grow out of water instead of spreading across the surface, I guess I have to prune them or else they would touch the light. But I have no idea how to prune such long leaves. Should I only trim those part out of water or cut those leaves all the way from near the root?...

Thanks >


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

The longest leaves are usually the oldest and the darkest green, and are the outside leaves - those growing on the outer side of the plant, the furthest away from the central core of the plant. Those should be the first ones you prune away. Totally clip them away with scissors, as far down and as close to the root system as you can, so that no stub is apparent at the plant bottom.
Cut away as few or as many as you wish, to leave the plant looking as you want it.
I trim mine approx. every month or two.

.


----------



## piggy82 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks! I was a little bit reluctant to do so


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Been doing about as Paul said for over 1 year. I tend to cut the stem at an angle vs straight across. Don't know if it helps but it is what I do.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

Amazon swords are too large a plant for normal aquariums. You say you are doing EI dosing - so I expect you to be doing CO2 too. Under such conditions mine outgrew my 1000 L tank and flowered and seeded above the surface and also gave me numerous babies (about 2 from every node of the flowering stem).

I replaced the sword with one of its baby and tried to keep it tank size by pruning quarter of the roots each month by driving a wood chisel down one side - was successful in keeping it tank size.

Despite that I finally got too tired of amazons in tanks.

ps - You can remove the older leaves when they start to discolour by sliding down your finger down the petiole to the stem - the end of the petiole is dislodged from the stem if you push down firmly - and the entire leaf with the petiole can be removed.


----------



## piggy82 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I was dosing co2 as well. I started to use scissors to cut down a few leaves started showing BBA a little as close to the root as possible. I tried to use my hand to "pull" the stem but it ended up moving the entire plant, something I avoided to do. This plant is crazy and I could measure almost 1 inch growth on a good day. I saw one on evilbay almost 5 feet tall. But it was fun to trim them and saw them growing back quickly I suppose.

By the way, you have a HUGE tank!!


----------



## piggy82 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi, sorry for another question. I just trimmed a few long leaves from the amazon sword and it quickly showed some change on the growth. At first a few new leaves started to yellow so I cut them off as well, then all the leaves started to show some stunt growth, like curling or so. It probably does not look quite different from the image but I can definitely see a huge difference in the tank. Besides of the trimming my tank has been fairly stable and no other plants or fishes show any sign of change.

So could over-trimming hurt my sword a bit?...

Thanks


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Amazons tend to be heavy root feeders. Try some root tabs in the substrate near the plant.


----------



## NaH2O (Jan 12, 2016)

piggy82 said:


> Hi, sorry for another question. I just trimmed a few long leaves from the amazon sword and it quickly showed some change on the growth. At first a few new leaves started to yellow so I cut them off as well, then all the leaves started to show some stunt growth, like curling or so. It probably does not look quite different from the image but I can definitely see a huge difference in the tank. Besides of the trimming my tank has been fairly stable and no other plants or fishes show any sign of change.
> 
> So could over-trimming hurt my sword a bit?...
> 
> Thanks


While there is the possibility of cutting the plant's photosynthesis capabilities, it sure doesn't look like you've over-trimmed it. 

Within a short amount of time, I have no doubt that your plant will recover from it's shock. Perhaps taking a "onsey-twosey" approach over a longer time would help, pinching off a leaf here or a leaf there, would be a safer option over the coming months after it recovers.


----------

